# [Mahad] Black & Orange



## Mahad (Jan 28, 2013)

*[Mahad] 黑色和橙色*

HI everbody, today i presente you my new project 

*-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
***************************************THE BEGINNING************************************
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

***PROJECT***

- Full WaterCooling

***THEME***

- Black & Orange

***NAME***

- 黑色和橙色

***MATERIAL***

- Core I5 4670K :



- Gigabyte Z87X-OC :



- Cougar Vortex PWM CF-V12HP :



- G.Skill Ares 4x4Go en 2133 Mhz Orange :



- Sapphire HD7950 3Go O/C Edition :



- SeaSonic M12II 850w :



- SSD Samung Serie 840 Pro :



- Cooler Master Storm Scout II :





- Sleeves Orange s-ata/alim/divers :




***WATERCOOLING***

- Feser One F1 Orange UV



- Embouts Alphacool :



- TYGON 3603 Tuyau haute flexibilité 10/16 mm



- EK-Supremacy Acetal




- EK-DCP 2.2 12V



- Multioption RES X2 250 Basic* _ou_ AGB 150 externe**
*


**


- Rad 240mm




*---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
***************************************FOLLOWING*************************************
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
- I use new I5 4670K 

- The MotherBoard is the base of the project

- For other, please wait

*----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
***************************************THE END*****************************************
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

I have start my project

*---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
************************************SPONSORS*************************************
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*



*&*


----------



## Aquinus (Jan 28, 2013)

Did google correctly tell me that "黑色和橙色" means "Black and orange"?

Looks like it will be a nice build, the orange and black theme should look pretty awesome with that hardware, you'll barely have to mod anything to keep colors consistent.


----------



## Mahad (Jan 28, 2013)

Yes , this is my MOD name , great 

I, have also receive Sleeve and Memory :

*Sleeves :*



*G.Skill Ares Orange 16Go :*


----------



## RCoon (Jan 28, 2013)

Cougar, my favorite fans! Sadly they werent so good on my H80!


----------



## Mahad (Jan 28, 2013)

*UPDATE*

Some stickers test for the Mod :

1




2




3


----------



## Batou1986 (Jan 29, 2013)

black and orange i like it subd


----------



## adulaamin (Jan 29, 2013)

Black and Orange FTW!

subbed!


----------



## manofthem (Jan 29, 2013)

I'm looking forward to following this


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Jan 29, 2013)

That is one kick ass board!


----------



## TRWOV (Jan 29, 2013)

sub


----------



## Mahad (Jan 29, 2013)

Hi all,

Today no news, just buy 3 Cougar Vortex


----------



## Mahad (Feb 1, 2013)

*UPDATE*

_Cougar Vortex 120 PWM :_







----------------







Voil@

Next after receive watercooling material 

Bye


----------



## Mahad (Feb 2, 2013)

Hi,

Today i have wrapped my fan, i just show you one, because the other are same.

Before :



After :



Details :







See you soon


----------



## Mahad (Feb 5, 2013)

*UPDATE:*

Today i receive pipe and liquid :


----------



## Mahad (Feb 8, 2013)

*UPDATE *

Gift from my sponsor :


----------



## Mahad (Feb 8, 2013)

*UPDATE 2* 

I also receive my new SSD

SSD Samsung Serie 840Pro 256Go :


----------



## micropage7 (Feb 8, 2013)

cool, just black and orange
waiting for some painted stuff too


----------



## Symetrick (Feb 9, 2013)

Looks pretty cool so far. Those fans are pretty tight.


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Feb 10, 2013)

Sweet build. Looking forward to it, subbed! It cool that you managed to find so many orange parts, I tried building a green computer, I couldn't find any green DDR3 ram at the time and I had to go to 4 different stores to get a green fan.


----------



## Mahad (Feb 11, 2013)

n3rdf1ght3r said:


> Sweet build. Looking forward to it, subbed! It cool that you managed to find so many orange parts, I tried building a green computer, I couldn't find any green DDR3 ram at the time and I had to go to 4 different stores to get a green fan.



They have many green fan on internet store 

For green DDR3 : I have found it --} https://www.google.fr/search?q=Crucial+Ballistix+Tracer&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:frfficial&client=firefox-a&channel=rcs#hl=fr&safe=off&client=firefox-a&hs=NLr&tbo=d&rls=org.mozilla:fr%3Aofficial&channel=rcs&sclient=psy-ab&q=crucial+ballistix+tracer+green&oq=Crucial+Ballistix+Tracer+gr&gs_l=serp.1.0.0i19.3057.3577.0.4490.3.3.0.0.0.0.98.271.3.3.0...0.0...1c.1.2.serp.Dqmf15VdrJo&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_cp.r_qf.&bvm=bv.42080656,d.d2k&fp=d2be80ba63fd8544&biw=1920&bih=918]HERE but i think its DDR2 not DDR3


----------



## Mahad (Feb 14, 2013)

*UPDATE*

Today, i think i need to work very hard 





*And few hours later, the result :*

First Shrink :



Finish :


----------



## Mahad (Feb 15, 2013)

*UPDATE :*

I work very hard ...




After few hours of work :


----------



## micropage7 (Feb 16, 2013)

umm, it should place on project logs i guess
nice build btw


----------



## Kaynar (Feb 16, 2013)

Nice! I got the gigabyte X58-OC orange mobo so I am looking forward to seeing your finished looks!

You may want to watercool your GPU later, so do you know if the ZOTAC AMP edition has stock PCB?


----------



## Mahad (Feb 16, 2013)

Kaynar said:


> Nice! I got the gigabyte X58-OC orange mobo so I am looking forward to seeing your finished looks!
> 
> You may want to watercool your GPU later, so do you know if the ZOTAC AMP edition has stock PCB?



Finally, because my budget is less than expected. I will not take the GTX680 Amp! Edition.

I use my HD7950 (with waterblock ?) and i see later, later .... for change to better graphic card

For the PCB i don't know, compare with other graphic card


----------



## Mahad (Feb 28, 2013)

Hi, everybody

Today, i just update components of project.
Other pieces arrive in few days.
Please be patient and follow me.

Thx


----------



## Mahad (Mar 9, 2013)

*UPDATE*

waterblock for my cpu :


----------



## Mahad (Mar 30, 2013)

Hi, everybody

Not big news at this moment i wait to finish my project, need some money and time 

But i can show you picture with Sketchup

*NEW DESIGN WITH SKETCHUP*











@+


----------



## Mahad (Apr 26, 2013)

*UPDATE*

Today i show you my new case :


----------



## Mahad (Jun 5, 2013)

*UPDATE*

Hi everybody, today i receive new parts for my mod, i'm very happy


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jun 5, 2013)

This build is taking you quite some time to do. :-\


----------



## Mahad (Jun 6, 2013)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> This build is taking you quite some time to do. :-\



Be patient, it'll be long but it will be worth it. I'll make it very successful.

And i do this mod with my money and i'm not rich


----------



## Bow (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## drdeathx (Jun 6, 2013)

Ares are really underrated ram. Good choice. I would NOT used dyed coolant unlessyou want your block gunked up. Just my humble opinion.


----------



## Mahad (Jun 6, 2013)

*Rad 240 + Cougar fan*


----------



## Mahad (Aug 14, 2013)

What's up guys, today i show you my new CM for my mod. Enjoy



































EDIT : I've also update components on first page.


----------



## Mahad (Aug 18, 2013)

*UPDATE*  

Before :



Let's go ! :



It's done : :lol: 



Rad 240 :



Fans :









Last fan :



All :




Only for today, see you next time


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 18, 2013)

sub


----------



## Mahad (Aug 18, 2013)

*Update*

I5 4670K



Great






In case


----------



## Mahad (Aug 24, 2013)

*Homework*

Préparation :



Test :



Other angle :



Preparation of partitioning before cutting :



It's done :



Test + rivets :







See you next time


----------



## xBruce88x (Aug 25, 2013)

Gordon Freeman approved!


----------



## Mahad (Aug 25, 2013)

Test :




This is what i want :


----------



## Mahad (Sep 1, 2013)

*UPDATE*

















*NEW KEYBOARD AND MOUSE*

Amarina GK01 :





Amarina GM7 :





Result after paint :


----------



## gdubc (Sep 4, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## Mahad (Oct 8, 2013)

*Hi guys*

Finally :




Tank fielded :










*Teasing*





...


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 14, 2013)

Mahad said:


> - G.Skill Ares 4x4Go en 2133 Mhz Orange :
> [url]http://img11.hostingpics.net/pics/920592167863.jpg[/url]



ahaha its the ram i ordered (and recieved today) tho unlucky my etailer had only 1 kit of 2x4
i love the look of those sticks


----------



## Mahad (Oct 14, 2013)

*News*

S-ATA câbles :




Motherboard in test :




I wait for the others piece.


----------

